# Hunting permission



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Again this year I am looking for permission to deer hunt this year. With the price of gas over $3.00 I need somewhere a little closer to Columbus. I have places to hunt in Morgan and Athens county but living in Hilliard it takes about $45-$50 a trip. I am looking for somewhere in western Franklin county, Madison, or Union counties for after work hunts. I only bow hunt for deer, no guns. For you farmers I am even willing to help around the farm in exchange, Or for you fishermen I could show you one of the best small mouth sections of the Darby in trade. Also willing to share the meat.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

My offer is still good for you to hit my farm, Ross county about 6 or so miles from Chillicothe.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

chess,that's really good of you to make that offer.
chop,you really should grab onto this opportunity he's giving you,the deer hunting in this area is really 2nd to none in ohio.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOP. Man, I drive all the way to Strasburg for deer hunting. I know what you mean!

Good luck!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean Chomp. I hunt in Licking, Coshocton, and Perry counties but they are at least an hour away!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I feel your pain CHOP, I live out your way and drive to Perry county for deer. I too would love to find a place in Madison county to hunt. Already seen some big deer while driving thru there to work.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

You guys are makin' me feel very fortunate. I walk across the road to hunt.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Big Chessie, I just might have to take you up on that this year. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I will be buying my own land VERY soon. That way I can walk off my porch and start hunting.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i moved into the country about 17 years ago because i wanted the peace and quiet that goes with it.when i found my home i knew the seller,who is a farmer,and he has really been a good guy.i basically have sole hunting rights to the farm and that's provided alot of fun over the years and he really gets a kick out of it when i take him some deer,squirrel,fish,mushrooms or whatever.
my kids have got to learn about nature,wildlife and hunting 1st hand.i think they have a respect for respecting the land and protecting what we have because year by year it continues to be less and less because of building.
here's a pic i took from my driveway last year after gun week ended.they may be kind of tough to see but there's about a 1/2 dozen deer in the pic.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I also feel your pain CHOP. I grew up in Wayne County and have permission to hunt my uncle's property in Holmes County. When I lived at home, I only had to drive 45 minutes to get to my uncle's property. Really wasn't that bad of a trip. But now I live in Westerville, just outside of Columbus and the trip to my uncle's property is now an hour longer. Last season, I hunted pretty hard on the weekends and pretty much wore myself out. There are alot of big deer running around the Westerville area, but I can't seem to find permission to hunt. All I'm looking for is a nice plot of land where I can hunt the evenings after work. Until I find something, I am just able to hunt on the weekends, which in my opinion still isn't enough. If your like me, I live for hunting season. During the season, all I want to do is hunt, and during the off-season all I think about is hunting. Best of luck this season to everyone!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeffmo- What county are you in?


----------

